# ?  -FEST

## Radiosound

.... ....       ....    !!!  *6 * ,   * -*    -  !!!!!!! 
         !!!!!!!
     !!!!!! 
- -
-  
-  
-  
-  
 : 
- DJ Denisoff  DJ Pasik
- MC  Filimonoff
- - ؔ 
-  Premier big band 
     -         !!!!!! 
    !!!! 
 : 20:00 
ղ:
30 . -   ( 099 307 33 70 - )
40 . -  22:00 
      19:00  21:00  .     ,     . 
  - ! 
 :
tel.099 307 33 70
tel.093 876 57 32
tel.068 641 35 81
icq:241-505-340

----------


## Mihey

> DJ Denisoff  DJ Pasik

    ,   ???

----------


## Radiosound

!       -   30 !!!!!!

----------


## Mihey

??     ,    ?  ???      ,   ,  ?

----------

